# Are My Fish Mating???///Whats the Problem with my Fish???



## surendharan (Jan 3, 2009)

To give a background...I am an ametuer at keeping aquariums. I had initially 4 goldfish, 2 Kapra (Indian Variety), 2 Catfish, 2 white tetra and 2 White Fish (Which i assume as White KOi) in a 45 Litre Tank. I changed my fish an year later, returning the Grown ones and retained only the Tetra and Koi and brought 2 Lion Head Gold Fish and 2 Black Angelfish few days ago...


Now the Problem... OUt of the 8 fish i have now... The KOI's ( Correct me if they arent KOI's PICS attached also tell me what variety they are) are very excited and are always roaming the tank very fast and never resting. We assumed because of Excess space and new fish now.... 

Today i have noticed a brownish extension which comes and go on and Off in one of the KOI's backside ( Attached Pics... Not Very Clear Though)... Kindly tell me if they are gonna mate or is there any problem...

Also advice what should i do if they are mating

The White KOI (white Fish) are barely 3-3.5 inches long.


Please help ASAP with advice


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

If am seeing that clearly...I think the koi is taking a dump.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

it's poop.... and yes, they are definately koi...


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep they're right. And they are koi.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Look a the great poop poop debate solved.......lol


----------



## surendharan (Jan 3, 2009)

Even i assume that he is taking a dump. But of late these fish are very excited and aleays in the corners or moving briskly across the tank.. regarding the dump. It had been going on and off from the KOI's Body and suddenly yesterday night it dropped it...

This made me asume they were anything related to fish mating..


BTW i hope this aint any disease. please suggest remedies if any.. also can someone let me know when KOI mate (age)? and what the size of fish at that time...


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

I'm not into goldfish... but you will know when the fish spawn.. when you seee it you will understand. I will see if any my books have anything about them.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

The size of a fish depends on the size of the tank. All fish constantly grow, but if they are in a small tank, their growth becomes stunted. This makes it hard to guess the age/maturity of a fish. 

If your two koi swim close together and swim in a tight circle head to tail, then begin to wiggle their whole body (at least one of them), this is a good indication of mating.


----------

